# New Muskie Reel On It's Way....?



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I just ordered this bait caster reel. I read the specs and was impressed so I figured I'd try it out as a new casting reel for muskie. I have always used Abu Garcias and wanted try try something different and lower profiled. Its the Quantum Cabo CBC20PTS. The one I ordered is actually Rt. handed unlike the one shown here. I went with the saltwater series since it has an all aluminum body and is sealed. Anyone have any experiences with this particular reel? Any input would be appreciated.










Here are some of the specs: 
Cabo PTs Features 
Oversized spool design for extra line capacity 
Super-hard brass/alloy machined gears 
Centrifugal braking system 
One-piece aluminum frame and sidecover 
Continuous Anti-Reverse&#8482; 
Quick-release sidecover 
Flip-up lubrication port 
6 Polymer/stainless hybrid PT bearings 
BaitAlert&#8482; audible clicker on widespool models 
Saltgard&#8482; 6-layer corrosion protection finish 
5.7:1 High-speed gear ratio 
Quantum Hot Sauce lubrication


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the 1430 Classic (same frame with lesser components) and love it for smaller blades, topwaters, spinnerbaits, and smaller cranks.

Eric


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Let me know how that reel works out for you. I use Abu C4's almost exclusively for casting and would like a good low profile reel to use. I am just nervous because they all seem cheap and plastic.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I felt the same way Jim, until I read the specs on this one. I also have a Calcutta that is nice, but the retrieve just isn't that fast. This one is like 5.7 to 1 and I like using jerkbaits and a high speed retrieve is a must to reel up the slack quick. No plastic on this reel....all aluminum so we'll see and I'll let you know.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I bought two Shimano Bantam Curado's for musky...the high speed version. They cost about $70 as I recall; I could be off a bit, but they were around that price.

I used them for throwing jerkbaits and they lasted for about 8 years of very heavy use. They needed no repairs for about 7 years and then they needed some things replaced. I was very satisfied with them, but haven't really gotten around to getting them repaired/rebuilt and at today's prices for repairs and parts, I'm not sure it would be cost effective since they might continue to have problems once the parts get so worn over time.

The new Curados have come out and the prices have jumped considerably. I think they're around $100 bucks. Lol, I wish I had bought a few more of the older ones for future use. They have a very nice low profile, as do the new ones, and were very comfortable to use for long periods of casting.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, I received the reel last Friday and love it, but its a little small for my liking so I went ahead and ordered another one execpt in the 30 series. I still think it would make a good reel for chucking smaller baits, bucktails, etc. I listed the reel on eBay if any of you are interested. Auction# 300216066476

Its holds 210yds of 12lb test or most 50lb super braids.

If you happen to be the winning bidder and tell me you're on the OGF, I will knock $10 off the winning bid! Good Luck.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

What are the specs on the bearings in that reel? I'm just afraid that I'll burn the bearings up in one season of throwing larger baits, like bucktails or larger cranks.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The reel just sold on eBay. Sorry. Yeah Jim, I thought the same thing when i got it....it seems real nice but I was worried about chucking the larger jerbaits that I can't resist throwing 90&#37; of the day! The PT30 is much better...


----------

